# Apple cider Vinegar bad for pigeons ?



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

i was wondering if its bad to put Apple cider vinegar daily in their drinking water ? and if not how much should i put for half a gallon of water everyday ?


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Half a gallon put 1 tbs of acv. I use it once a week with some Winsmore vit added. Thats what a friend recommended so Thats what I did. I guess you could go twice a week but I dont think you should use it more than that. But lets see what the more experience guys say. George I know you know So Am I close or way off?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I would not do it daily. We do it twice a week, Sundays and Wednesday.
I know some people do it consecutive days. We do 1 table spoon per gallon, some do two.
Here are some previous threads discussing it.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/acv-apple-cider-vinegar-doses-15560.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/acv-anti-or-pro-bacteria-11492.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/apple-cider-vinegar-2933.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/prevention-amp-nutrition-for-racing-homing-pigeons-10859.html
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/acv-garlic-52029.html


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I use to do it everyday but when I bought Primalac I alternate so monday, friday ACV, tuesday, thursday Primalac, wednesday Redcell, saturday and sunday fresh water. When medicating I give primalac for 3 straight days after medicating then I go back to the same routine. Hope this help.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It helps acidify the gut, so making it a bad environment for some harmful bacteria, but I don't see much point in using it very frequently (I know some folks do, and that's fine). I look at it along the lines that if something will do me good, taking twice or three times as much of it isn't likely to do me any _more_ good  But, whatever one feels comfortable with.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i do it on mondays & fridays 2 TBS to 1 gallon of water.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

ok thanks everyone I'll start doing it twice a week from now on


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's good for them! I put 1 tablespoon per gallon. I put it in there whenever I remember too. You can add it as often as you'd like. The kind with the "mother" in it is best.


----------



## blueflyer (Aug 23, 2011)

*blueflyer*



Bears135 said:


> i was wondering if its bad to put Apple cider vinegar daily in their drinking water ? and if not how much should i put for half a gallon of water everyday ?


i use garlic oil mix it in the food i use 1 drop average pair bird ido my mix the night before plus i put one tee spone full ofgarlic powder mix it all together once a week next day fresh water then acv 2spon fulls then fresh water nextday multyvitamins then 2 days of fresh water my birds look great and poop is nice and solid woorks for me tx mark


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use One Tablespoon per gallon on Monday and Friday also. Don't think they need to drink vinegar tasting water every day.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's good for them! *I put 1 tablespoon per gallon. I put it in there whenever I remember too*. You can add it as often as you'd like. The kind with the "mother" in it is best.


Me too!


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

do you guys mean like this is some sort of vinegar or pigeon mix? if its the vinegar you can get from the shop i have a whole bottle of it, and if so i will start using it im silly to ask this but how much is a gallon hehe


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pidgey boy said:


> do you guys mean like this is some sort of vinegar or pigeon mix? if its the vinegar you can get from the shop i have a whole bottle of it, and if so i will start using it im silly to ask this but how much is a gallon hehe


16 cups equal one gallon. 
4 quarts equal one gallon.
About 4 litres equal one gallon.


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

ok thanks for that


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I use organic apple cider vinegar. You can find it at a health store.


----------



## Goodger (Sep 21, 2011)

i use it everyday during wet or cold weather and every second day during the warmer months, i use 10ml per litre

here's abit on AVC http://pigeonchat.forumakers.com/t2659-the-wonders-of-apple-cider-vinegar


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I use it twice a week also , however I use 5 ml per litre of drinking water


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I use it daily, because I also give to my rabbits every day too. Birds get watered when the rabbits do.


----------



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Lemon juice and honey works well too.1 shot glass of juice per gallon.Twice a week works for me.


----------

